# Kernel + ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650



## chrisgsmith33 (Oct 8, 2010)

Greetings, may the forum please assist and send me in the right direction?


With this particular type of Graphics Card [on subject, within an HP Pavilion dv6-3006tx], FreeBSD is actually seeing two cards (part of ATI's  PowerXpress -speak @ http://www.amd.com/us/products/note...ility-hd-5700/Pages/ati-mobility-hd-5700.aspx).


OF COURSE, the primary card is new and only coming up as "VGA Compatible" (seeing lots of links for development xf86-video-ati, would rather wait).

OF COURSE, when attempting Xorg, it's getting confused between the two cards.

OF COURSE, the 2nd "lower end card" is also pretty new, and code for the Intel Ironlake's not "formally out there" (links for development xf86-video-intel29, would rather wait)

Etc etc Etc ...



So ... is it possible to "block" one of the cards (specifically the Intel Ironlake) from the kernel's perspective during boot?  Cannot do it in the BIOS: (or APIC, etc...) it's  pretty locked down, can really only change boot order!  Cannot do it by the xorg.conf.new: (Int10, deleting the BusID, etc...), still getting confused on startx / xorg -config -


My theory?  If the FreeBSD kernel only presents the primary card, then the standard Xorg VESA drivers should work no dramas - then all the auto-discovery stuff should work with this basic setup -


Regards,
Christopher


----------



## chrisgsmith33 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ah, device hints ... progressing ...

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/device-hints.html


----------



## ill (Mar 30, 2011)

You should have tried VESA driver for just one of your video cards. At least it works for my similar dv6-3123er.


----------

